# Quick Question



## RockBottom (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't know anything about anti-depressants and anti-anxiety medications, I am trying to educate myself on them. Are those pills seperate or are they combined (meaning 1 pill would help with both depression and anxiety)? Just wanting to look at some options before going to the doctor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Well anxiety's only a form of depression really isn't it - though I believe some anti-depressants specifically address anxiety better than others. I have anxiety based depression which is well addressed by a moderate dose of mitrazapene (30mg), which is an SSRI derivative.Sue


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In the human body nothing is used for one and only one thing so a lot of drugs work on more than one disorder.There are some drugs that work primarily for anxiety (like the tranquilizers and BuSpar), but most of the antidepressants seem to have some ability to work for both (but can sometimes in some people make anxiety worse). I think the tranquilizers aren't good if you are very depressed, or need to be used more carefully, but that may not be correct.The SSRI's seem to be the ones prescribe both for anxiety and depression. A lot depends on your particular situation and how you react to the various drugs. It may take a bit of trial and error to find the one that works best for you and your combination of issues.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Anxiety is just part of the spectrum of depression - I've never understood why people make the arbitrary distinction between them.Sue


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Maybe because most everything I read from people with a Ph.D. or an M.D. says they are not identical or one is just a part of the other.http://psychcentral.com/lib/2007/depression-versus-anxiety/


> Depression and anxiety disorders are not the same, although they can at first glance they seem very similar. Depression generates emotions such as hopelessness, despair and anger. Energy levels are usually very low, and depressed people often feel overwhelmed by the day-to-day tasks and personal relationships so essential to life.A person with anxiety disorder, however, experiences fear, panic or anxiety in situations where most people would not feel anxious or threatened. The sufferer may experience sudden panic or anxiety attacks without any recognized trigger, and often lives with a constant nagging worry or anxiousness. Without treatment, such disorders can restrict a person's ability to work, maintain relationships, or even leave the house.Both anxiety and depression are frequently treated in much the same manner, which may explain why the two disorders are so often confused. Antidepressant medication is often used for anxiety, while behavioral therapy frequently helps people overcome both conditions.


----------

